# Apareceu a Margarida



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

Hola, esto es una expresión en portugués para referirse a una persona que acaba de llegar? Gracias y saludos.
_Apareceu a Margarida_


----------



## Vanda

Sim. Principalmente se esta pessoa ficou muito tempo sem aparecer... ou se você estiver falando da pessoa e ela aparece.


----------



## gato radioso

Vanda said:


> Sim. Principalmente se esta pessoa ficou muito tempo sem aparecer... ou se você estiver falando da pessoa e ela aparece.


Tem isto alguma nuance de humor ou de ironía?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Tem isto alguma nuance de humor ou de ironía?



Em Portugal, em princípio, não tem. '_Aparecer_' pode ser usado até, no tom mais neutro possível, para indicar quem compareceu (_'F... não apareceu'/ 'F... apareceu?_'  (numa festa/ numa reunião)) ou até para convidar informalmente alguém a visitar-nos ('_Aparece lá por casa'_) ou mesmo para nos queixarmos de não vermos alguém ('_Há muito que não apareces.'_)/'Vê lá se apareces'). E também pode ser usado, claro, nos sentidos indicados pela Vanda. Dá para muito.


----------



## gato radioso

Eu mais bem dizia por aquilo da Margarida... pareceu-me semelhante ao nosso "Hablando del rey de Roma/por la puerta asoma" isto sem duvidar que a frase pode ter significados diferentes.


----------



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

Sim, Vanda, acho que é isso. Acho que "hablando del rey de Roma", pode ficar bem. Obrigada com voces!!!


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Eu mais bem dizia por aquilo da Margarida... pareceu-me semelhante ao nosso "Hablando del rey de Roma/por la puerta asoma" isto sem duvidar que a frase pode ter significados diferentes.



A nossa variante desse é bastante diferente: _'Falou-se do diabo e apareceu-lhe a pele_'. Esse da Margarida nunca tinha ouvido.


----------



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

_'Falou-se do diabo e apareceu-lhe a pele_'. Também pode-se dizer. Brigada.


----------



## anaczz

"Apareceu a Margarida" é parte do canto de uma brincadeira de roda: as crianças em roda, uma no centro e uma fora da roda, que procura a Margarida. Enquanto cantam, vão retirando uma a uma as crianças da roda (as pedras do muro), até aparecer a Margarida.

Onde está a Margarida?
Olê, olê, olá!
Onde está a Margarida?
Olê, seus cavaleiros!
Ela está em seu castelo,
Olê, olê, olá!
Ela está em seu castelo,
Olê, seus cavaleiros!
Tirando uma pedra,
Olê, olê, olá!
Tirando uma pedra,
Olê, seus cavaleiros!
Uma pedra não faz falta,
Olê, olê, olá!
Uma pedra não faz falta,
Olê...
Apareceu a Margarida,
Olê, olê, olá!
Apareceu a Margarida,
Olê, seus cavaleiros!
Eu queria vê-la,
Olê, olê, olá!
Eu queria vê-la,
Olê, seus cavaleiros!
Mas o muro é muito alto,
Olê, olê, olá!
Mas o muro é muito alto,
Olê, seus cavaleiros

Mais tarde, em 1968, foi lançada uma marchinha de carnaval que também usava o mote "Apareceu a Margarida, olê, olê olá" dessa cantiga de roda. Assim, a expressão tornou-se popular, embora, hoje em dia, quase ninguém saiba quem é a tal Margarida.


----------



## Guigo

Pois é, Ana, a "Margarida" é, originalmente, uma pessoa muito desejada ou ansiada. Depois, que o 'apareceu a margarida' ganhou tons de ironia ou humor. Aliás, recomendo, também, a canção 'Margarida' (1967), de Gutemberg Guarabyra, na interpretação do Roupa Nova. O vídeo do youtube tem a letra, para acompanhar.

Por isso, não faria uma relação direta com 'falando no diabo, eis que ele aparece', que se refere mais a alguém que chega inesperadamente, de surpresa e, quase sempre, no momento exato que está se falando desta pessoa (por vezes, falando mal).

Há diferenças mais do que sutis...


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> A nossa variante desse é bastante diferente: _'Falou-se do diabo e apareceu-lhe a pele_'. Esse da Margarida nunca tinha ouvido.


Por aqui, falamos: Falou no diabo, apareceu o rabo.


----------



## gato radioso

Embora não haja uma correspondência total, sobretudo no uso, existe bastante similitude entre ambas línguas. Acho que todas estas expressões podem ser perfeitamente entendidas por falantes da outra língua salvo que fosse um contexto muito obscuro.


----------



## Caçamba

"Apareceu a margarida": No sul do Brasil, pode-se fazer alusão a mulher que por descuido, mostra a roupa de baixo.


----------

